# Towing behind bucket truck ?



## clinchscavalry (Oct 5, 2010)

I bought a bucket truck last fall, and promptly hit a huge buck with it on the way home from the dealer. Long story, but I just got it out of the body shop a month ago. That made about nine months out of service. Anyway I have it now and have stocked the tool body with all my saws, chain, wrenches, oil, hyd. fluid, etc. etc. 

It's a 2000 F-550 with 7.3 diesel, auto tranny and 4.88 rear end.

The bucket unit is a ETI 37 foot, over center unit.

I know the truck has a gross vehicle wt. rating, and I could go to a CAT scale and weigh the rig loaded with gear, but I want to know if anyone has towed heavy loads with a similar truck and how it performed. I intend to pull pecan wagons weighing about 12,000 lbs., give or take, loaded, and wonder if this truck, already heavily laden with the bucket unit, is up to the task. I would also like to move my medium sized tractors and implements with it from time to time. The tractors weigh 8000 to 8500 lbs., and I imagine a suitable trailer might weigh another 4 or 5 thousand lbs.

Is a bucket truck really suitable for heavy trailer pulling ?


----------



## lxt (Oct 6, 2010)

First off....37ft unit, REALLY? WHY?

I have extension ladders taller than that, as far as your question:

the engine is very good & prolly would handle it, however anything over 10,001 tow behind you will need a class A CDL, the truck is a 550?? it should really have no problem with a 10-12,000 lb load

you figure most chippers weigh between 4500 & 6000lbs give or take depending on the model, im just kinda going by what the line clearance companies use, plus a full chip box & all tools/dunnage, you`re not gonna win any races but should be fine!!!



LXT................


----------



## clinchscavalry (Oct 6, 2010)

lxt said:


> First off....37ft unit, REALLY? WHY?
> 
> I have extension ladders taller than that, as far as your question:
> 
> ...




Yep, the 37 ft. could certainly be taller, but I bought this truck to use in pecan orchards for pruning and to pull equipment occasionally since my F-150 is just not up to the task, transmission, rear end and brakes wise anyway. I thought I got a pretty good deal on it last fall, but it turns out bucket truck prices have dropped like a rock, and I could have picked up a 50 or 60 ft. boom with "forestry package", etc. for the same price or less. However, now I have it and can't really get my money back, so it stays for a while.

The tool body on it is my favorite thing. I cleaned out my 1/2 ton considerably, several tool boxes and assorted other places to "stock" the bucket truck body. I can carry three saws, a pole saw (two piece kind), helmet and small tool box with files, etc. all in just one compartment. It's nice to have everything out of the weather.

The truck is obviously weighted down with the bucket rig in the back, and it will not win any drag races. However, it doesn't even squat with a 2500 lb./5 ton trailer loaded with a cord of wood, and it doesn't seem to strain at all. Plus the truck has some serious HD brakes on it and a rear end that looks like it belongs on a dump truck.

I think I'll try to weigh everything and see how much the bucket and tool body added to the chassis cab.

Thanks for the reply. Oh yeh, I wouldn't want to use your ladder.


----------



## mini14 (Oct 9, 2010)

unless u do some upgrades( hpop, injectors, turbo,programmer) your going to be cursing a lot...especially going uphill. dont know what u spent but the money your going to need on upgrade u could've has a class 5 or 6 truck built to tow heavy with more torque.


----------



## Bowhunter01 (Oct 12, 2010)

That truck will do you just fine. I've got a 99 550 dump, with the 7.3 and the 4.88's, and it tows my skid steer trailer or chipper daily, and the trailer weighs in at 17,000 lbs loaded. Its slow as molasses, but it will haul a big load of logs and pull trailers just fine. I also love the tool boxes for all my saws and tools. Sounds like you found a good rig for what you're doing. Hook up your trailer and go.


----------



## Amber (Oct 14, 2010)

*Only one way to find out...*

It shouldn't have a problem at all. I've seen a guy pull a 10,000lb load with a Toyota Tundra (replaced shocks). Those F550's are pretty beastly and you shouldn't have any trouble. I'm assuming you've pulled this much before? Whatd you use last time?


----------



## clinchscavalry (Oct 14, 2010)

Amber said:


> It shouldn't have a problem at all. I've seen a guy pull a 10,000lb load with a Toyota Tundra (replaced shocks). Those F550's are pretty beastly and you shouldn't have any trouble. I'm assuming you've pulled this much before? Whatd you use last time?




I used to have a F-350 dually, crew cab with flat body and gooseneck hitch. I had a Featherlight (which was actually heavy as lead) 24 ft. trailer. I routinely moved an 8500 lb. tractor plus implements and a couple of times moved a 17,500 lb. dozer, but the dozer was too much

As for towing 10,000 lbs with a Tundra, that's pretty stupid IMHO. Sure, most 1/2 ton trucks have the power to pull a load like that but they don't have the axles, rear ends, transmissions, suspension and especially brakes to handle that kind of weight. I once moved that same tractor with a '79 F-150, and the trailer tried to pass me going down a long hill. It's a good thing nothing got in my way since there's no chance I could have stopped in any kind of reasonable distance.

Just because something can physically move a heavy trailer doesn't mean it's a good idea.


----------



## clinchscavalry (Oct 15, 2010)

I did a little research last night and learned that the F-550 equipped like mine is rated at 26,000 lbs. GCWR and also rated to pull a 17,500 lb. trailer. The GVWR is 17,500 lbs. That means my truck, bucket, tool body and cargo cannot exceed 8500 lbs ! No way that it won't tip the scales at 10K or more. Heck, my '04 F-150 is 6000 lbs. plus.

I intend to find a CAT scale and weigh the truck as it's equipped right now. With the bucket rig, it wouldn't surprise me if it weighs 12,000 lbs. Assuming that weight, it should still be safe to pull a 14,000 trailer which is OK for most of the equipment I'll be hauling. Plus, I believe the manufacturers lowball the ratings just to stay on the safe side.

Has anyone weighed their similar bucket truck ?


----------



## Bowhunter01 (Oct 15, 2010)

You're fine to pull a trailer full of logs around. My truck is almost identical to yours, with a 17,500 lb door sticker. I registered my truck at 20,000 lbs. I routinely, like three times a week, put a 8000 lb payload of logs, chips, stump grindings, dirt, stone, etc in the truck and tow the loaded equipment trailer too. I've been checked by DOT both loaded and empty. 

My truck has an empty but "work ready" weight of 11,500 lbs, with tools and stuff on board. Yours might be a little heavier. Look at your mudflaps, when they are within 1/2" of the road you've got a full load. If they drag, you're too heavy and will get a ticket if they stop you. 

Your trailer weight is completely separate from the truck. The tongue weight is what you have to keep in mind for the truck. Also make sure you factor the weight of the empty trailer into your equation. If you have a 14,000 lb trailer, you can probably haul about 9,500 lbs on it _legally_. My trailer has a GVWR of 26,000 lbs, and weighs 7,000 lbs. That means I can haul 19K on the trailer. Just make sure you have good trailer brakes and a good controller, you have to be able to stop it. 

Oh yeah, if your trailer is rated for 10K or more, you need a class A license. No big deal, just use your current truck and trailer for the exam, and get a non-air brake class A. 

I have always been terrified of the DOT, and have spent a lot of time and $$$ to stay in compliance. I've asked a lot of questions of other truckers, and even been to the scale house with a list of questions to make sure I was legal. This rig has been working great for me, and will probably be fine for your needs as well. I'd be glad to try and answer any other questions you have.


----------



## clinchscavalry (Oct 15, 2010)

I got the figures in the post above from a website, but upon checking the door my truck also has the 17,500 lb. sticker and shows a combined wt. for truck and trailer of 26,000 lbs. However, the owner's manual lists 10,000 lbs. max. trailer wt. for every single truck from 250-550 if it's a tag along type. The gooseneck rating is way more. I assume the engine and tranny determines the max. trailer wt. since everything else on the F-550 is much beefier, but it shares an identical tranny with the lighter trucks.

IMHO, 10,000 lbs. seems to be a very light trailer rating for this truck, but, again, that's a tag along. They give you an extra 7,500 lbs. if it's a gooseneck, which is impossible with a bucket truck.

My current trailer is designed to be a car hauler, rated at 10,000 lbs. but it weighs around 2500 lbs. giving me 7500 lbs. to play with. I bought it as a "compromise" between utility and capacity and to pull with the F-150. I figure I can haul up to 2 cords of wood on it without really overloading it and maybe even haul the tractor for short distances. 

You know, a trailer or truck is like a boat or motorcycle. You need several of different sizes for different uses, one size just don't fit all

Bowhunter, good to hear your F-550 is doing the job for you. I like mine so far, but it sucks fuel like there's no tomorrow, in the range of 7-8 mpg. Ouch !


----------



## arbor pro (Oct 18, 2010)

I have a 1990 f350 with a 7.3 diesel (not sure what the rear end is) and auto tranny. I pull a 9000# chipper, a dump trailer full of heavy logs or topsoil, whatever and the truck pulls it fine. I wouldn't worry about pulling a heavy trailer with your 550 so long as it doesn't put your rear end over the rated capacity. In other words, you will need to balance your load on the trailer so it doesn't add too much tongue weight.


----------



## Kgw51gmc (Aug 7, 2020)

can you put a few pics of your ETI lift on here? I am trying to figure out if my lift is an ETI. It has been painted by PO's and no tags are stickers or anything are left.


----------

